# do you go gaga for babies?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

a coworker had a baby a few days ago and brought him into the office. there are several coworkers swarming over the baby saying "oohhh" "so adorable" etc. i hope they dont expect me to be the same cause i dont do that


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont exactly go gaga but I like children a lot, so I voted yes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel like the only woman on the planet who can't stand babies. I really have no desire to look at or hold someone else's infant. It's not that I harbor a deep personal hatred for babies or something (maybe a little), I just make it clear that I don't want to hold, touch, or comment on people's babies and they still like to practically shove the thing down my throat. Which would be beneficial if I ate babies, but I don't. Not anymore.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If one is doing something particularly cute it'll make me smile. That's about it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh gawd yes, they are so beautiful, the sounds they make, their little faces, the way they smell (Most of the time;-D) a baby is the closet to heaven I can get. 

Until they really learn to talk well, I love them;-) if I could afford it, I would have ten.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mserychic said:


> If one is doing something particularly cute it'll make me smile. That's about it.


I'm the same. The make me really uncomfortable generally. They are so small and needy and intimidating. What if I drop one? I can't handle that pressure.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I like children, but I tend to get nervous around babies - I worry that I'm going to provoke a crying fit or something. I like toddlers a lot, though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like babies and trying to make them laugh, but I don't make all those baby noises like goo goo ga ga.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm the same. The make me really uncomfortable generally. They are so small and needy and intimidating. What if I drop one? I can't handle that pressure.


:lol

I had a newborn plopped into my hands when I was around 14/15. I was visiting my aunt in the hospital after she had her second child. My mother was all, 'do you wanna hold it?'. And how do you say no to that. So I'm sitting there awkwardly, terrified that somehow this like 3-day-old kid is going to slip out of my hands. That, or die from my death grip :roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm the same. The make me really uncomfortable generally. They are so small and needy and intimidating. What if I drop one? I can't handle that pressure.


:ditto I'm like a super klutz.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Phoebus said:


> :ditto I'm like a super klutz.


That's a standard and understandable fear guys;-) when I was pregnant, when I thought about picking up my own child, I was scared. Then after I had her....

A friend was holding a baby, well, 6 months old, just holding him, I said NO, give him to me, he wanted to jump up and down on my lap, this type of thing is learned, but holding a baby, and the fear, it's natural, it weakens;-)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For newborns, they'd freak me out - I'd rather hold my own kid (someday!). 

At three months, the only thing that scares me is that they can't focus - their eyes move around. Otherwise, I will put them on my lap and let them stand up (while holding them up under their arms. They LOVE it! They coo and laugh and smile!!!!!!

At five months, I add the "baby lift" where the baby will stand and I will gently lift him straight up, like he's jumping. More cooing! 

Yes - I do go gaga for babies - they're keeeeeeeeeeee-yoooooooooooottttt!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> For newborns, they'd freak me out - I'd rather hold my own kid (someday!).
> 
> At three months, the only thing that scares me is that they can't focus - their eyes move around. Otherwise, I will put them on my lap and let them stand up (while holding them up under their arms. They LOVE it! They coo and laugh and smile!!!!!!
> 
> ...


There was this little girl at the peds office. She was sitting on the floor staring at everyone, kids do that, I was playing with her......later that night, my daughter told me she was jealous......I said "H, she's just a little girl" "One that stares like this mommy" and she started mimicking the baby (8 months)....Mommy that's rude..........You had to be there....


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't necessarily go "gaga" over them, but I do like to hold them and play with them. I'm starting to miss when my 18-month-old was so tiny....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, babies weird me out. They look like miniature old people.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Yummy! I love toddlers too, just in a different way. They're much more like people at that age, but they make the sort of mistakes I wish I were allowed to make.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sometimes i will see a really young baby and i get this strong feeling like my heart is being ripped out of my chest. i actually think it depends on the time of the month/my hormones. i'm not usually "gaga" over babies, other than my younger cousins.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Not really but I want a kid. One. Preferably a daughter. And I want to do a minimum of the diaper duty stuff.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> no, babies weird me out. They look like miniature old people.


roflmfao


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I have serious issues with them. I get nauseated. Smell, drool, cries, feeding, drool.

They're cute when they stop looking like pickles but then I can't stand kids either.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

kee said:


> I have serious issues with them. I get nauseated. Smell, drool, cries, feeding, drool.
> 
> They're cute when they stop looking like pickles but then I can't stand kids either.


yeah i admit i don't like the gross stuff. i was having lunch at a restaurant with my family the other day and i was sitting beside my 4-year-old cousin - i love him to bits obv and he's awesome as hell - and he suddenly shoots all this milk out of his nose and its all stickey and gross and it goes all over his face and clothes and chair. i immediately wanted to gag but i had to try really hard not to and i didn't want to hurt his feelings or act rude, and of course i helped him clean up. i image mothers would get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I do more so now [with infants], now that I'll be having one soon  I usually don't say a whole lot but I do notice babies more now and think they're cuter than I used to. 

I still won't babysit anyone else's kids or anything though! My cousins were awful when I babysat them(and they were older!) and that just turned me against it... I know based on what everyone says that it's different when it's your own child. My mom tells me that all the time too...because she didn't care much for babysitting anyone else's kids but then when she had me it was completely different & she wanted to be with me all the time. And I myself don't think I could ever stand to change somebody else's kid's diaper... lol. But for my own baby I won't mind so much & I'm sure I'll get used to it. Same with the drooling, snot and puking... it makes me feel gross when other peoples' kids have spit up on me or got snot or drool or their food on me but again I think when it's my own kid it won't be such a big deal.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I should be able to deliver bottled hot water to dehydrated babies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> No, babies weird me out. They look like miniature old people.


:lol :lol :lol - well, both groups can use diapers! :stu


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

njodis said:


> No, babies weird me out. They look like miniature old people.


Word.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, that just isn't right. 
That'd give me nightmares.
You know, she's still drooling. :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Viewing and interacting with one just washes over. It's like a spiritual experience. And it's amazing that every human being started with such innocence.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm it may sound weird but I am afraid of babies judging me. They can be the most cruelest people in the world that's because they haven't learn how to mask their feelings.

Another thing I can't stand about them is the way they smell and laughing at the lamest things ever.

But I do find them cute especially when they were just given birth. Other than that, no thanks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was just at my cousin's house for her birthday and my other cousin's one and a half year old, Max, was there as well. He's great -kids are great. You can reach them on a level that you just can't with adults.

He's smart, too. I taught him to high five in a matter of seconds!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love babies, but I'd rather look at a baby than hold it. I'm afraid of dropping it or making it cry.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> sometimes i will see a really young baby and i get this strong feeling like my heart is being ripped out of my chest. i actually think it depends on the time of the month/my hormones. i'm not usually "gaga" over babies, other than my younger cousins.


That's exactly how I feel when I pick my daughter up from school, she's growing up so fast (six) she's already pulling away. I watch the pre-schoolers and it hurts in a bittersweet way, because I really wanted more kids, it's so hard to explain. I'm talking to someone, and I have to turn away cause I start to tear up.
I'm lucky, I became friends with my daughters K teacher, she wants kids as well we've had like experiences, so we both understand. I thought I would be happy (and I am) with one, I am grateful, so grateful, but that ache, it's so real.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> yeah i admit i don't like the gross stuff. i was having lunch at a restaurant with my family the other day and i was sitting beside my 4-year-old cousin - i love him to bits obv and he's awesome as hell - and he suddenly shoots all this milk out of his nose and its all stickey and gross and it goes all over his face and clothes and chair. i immediately wanted to gag but i had to try really hard not to and i didn't want to hurt his feelings or act rude, and of course i helped him clean up. i image mothers would get used to it pretty quickly.


ROTFL!!!!!!!!! Yes, you do get used to it as a parent. Your more concerned about the child choking. My daughter had squash (baby food) come out her nose and mouth......Also formula, I think she was full. First time it happened I screamed for my Mom. You just want to make sure they can breath;-)

Some of you will go on to have kids, wait till they get their first fever;-)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add, that I go gaga for OTHER ppl's babies now and then hand them back.  As the two chiddlers I have fill my heart box at home quite enough.  But I do look at them and often think I wish I could freeze them at the age they are now. (4 and 2) I don't want them to grow up anymore!! I love these ages!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Drella said:


> I feel like the only woman on the planet who can't stand babies. I really have no desire to look at or hold someone else's infant. It's not that I harbor a deep personal hatred for babies or something (maybe a little), I just make it clear that I don't want to hold, touch, or comment on people's babies and they still like to practically shove the thing down my throat. Which would be beneficial if I ate babies, but I don't. Not anymore.


You aren't. I think we've talked about this before? There are at least two of us. If we haven't talked about this before and I'm confusing you with someone else, then there are at least three of us. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> You aren't. I think we've talked about this before? There are at least two of us. If we haven't talked about this before and I'm confusing you with someone else, then there are at least three of us.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


:teeth:teeth


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No way in hell. Female here.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll take a baby over a raisin any day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was a hard *** about babies until i babysat my niece for the first time. I had to feed, change diapers and rock her to sleep. Shes so cute, she would break the hardest heart. It's hard not to care when a small thing like that looks at you in the eyes and smiles.
I still don't care about other people's babies that much, though.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Another thing I can't stand about them is the way they smell and laughing at the lamest things ever.


Heck, I feel this way about most _adults_.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Bon said:


> Oh gawd yes, they are so beautiful, the sounds they make, their little faces, the way they smell (Most of the time;-D) a baby is the closet to heaven I can get.
> 
> Until they really learn to talk well, I love them;-) if I could afford it, I would have ten.


Lol yeah I do go gaga over my new nephew but I make faces at him and stuff when it's just me alone with him or if my mom is also in the room. When I'm around other people I just smile at him and touch his hair or hands and feet. I love babies. I'm not too happy when they cry loud though especially when I'm holding them and they start crying.

When I held my nephew I thought I would drop him but thankfully I didn't.

I don't think I would have ten though lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't go gaga for them but I like babies. I love my 2 year old niece.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I like babies but the problem is that after 12 months or so they turn into annoying brats and stay that way for the next 17 years.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Atticus said:


> I'll take a baby over a raisin any day.


But raisins are so yummy and delicious and you can't eat babies. It's illegal.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^ Once again I'm slayed by clear logic.^^ My choice seems to be to take up eating babies or to admit their inferiority to raisins. Too early for these tough choices :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to be terrified of them though. Terrified at their appearance of being able to crumble in your arms. I remember before I had my own and my best friend had hers, I was scared stiff in the hospital to hold her. (the baby not my best friend. :lol ) 
I sat down and had my friend's mom hand her to me. Then I proceeded to not move for about 10 minutes while sweating and feeling very self-conscious, then I had my friend's mom take her out of my arms as I was even afraid to stand back up while holding her! haha
It becomes so much different and easier when they are your own. I guess its the "instinct" that kicks in.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I used to be terrified of them though. Terrified at their appearance of being able to crumble in your arms. I remember before I had my own and my best friend had hers, I was scared stiff in the hospital to hold her. (the baby not my best friend. :lol )
> I sat down and had my friend's mom hand her to me. Then I proceeded to not move for about 10 minutes while sweating and feeling very self-conscious, then I had my friend's mom take her out of my arms as I was even afraid to stand back up while holding her! haha
> It becomes so much different and easier when they are your own. I guess its the "instinct" that kicks in.


Same here, they put my nephew in my arms, I was sitting in the chair, wouldn't move, I even took off my bracelets and rings, I was afraid I would hurt him.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't go gaga but I think most of them are freakin cute when they're not crying, or throwing up, or fudging their huggies.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

No, I don't like babies or children. I prefer kittens!


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Come on people how can you not go gaga over a face like this.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't held a baby, I am afraid that I will let go of the baby and drop him/her... but I have to get use to that fact because my sister is due to deliver in February


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I LOVE kids!!! I love working with them, and I love playing with them!!!!!
I'd love to have kids of my own one day.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Not at all. Never have. Nothing.

I'm a "girl"...I'm a freak of nature. 

Unless we're talking kittens, or caterpillars and stuff like htat..

*Sees SilentLoner's post* Oh thank goodness. Not alone.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

They're alright when they are asleep  I don't like them in general though.



SeaShell said:


> No, I don't like babies or children. I prefer kittens!


Me too!


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

crying babies.... CRYING BABIES!! they make me go crazy. As for a silent baby, they're ok lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm revising my answer to yes. I think playing with children and laughing with them sound like fun. I do love to holds me some babies.*


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I like children, but I tend to get nervous around babies - I worry that I'm going to provoke a crying fit or something. I like toddlers a lot, though.


I'm exactly the same way, very awkward around children. I can't relate to anyone under 20 and kids drive me up the wall.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Tungsten said:


> I like babies but the problem is that after 12 months or so they turn into annoying brats and stay that way for the next 17 years.


Or more. Haha!



Nonamia said:


> Come on people how can you not go gaga over a face like this.


Because like I said, I'm a freak of nature.

Which reminds me, I was able to sincerely say to my mom that my cousin's kid's ladybug costume was cute, but more because I think ladybugs are cute. Yeah...refer to the quote in my signature, from a TV show.



GordonGecko said:


> They're alright when they are asleep  I don't like them in general though.


haha I agree and I am partial to kittens too.



Medicine Wheel said:


> crying babies.... CRYING BABIES!! they make me go crazy. As for a silent baby, they're ok lol.


I can't really describe the reaction I have but it kind of makes my head want to explode. It makes me crazy. I know that is what they do and they can't help it, but it's still kind of a nightmare inside my head.

As an analogy in case you think I am Satan, the sound of the neighbours' dog barking annoys me too, but it's not that I actually blame the dog. I'm just not the big dog person.



MeganC said:


> I'm exactly the same way, very awkward around children. I can't relate to anyone under 20 and kids drive me up the wall.


Same here. Even as a child myself I was awkward around younger children. I always remember feeling acute dread in situations where I might have been left alone with or had to talk to a baby or a kid because I didn't know what to do, like when someone walked out of the room and her baby was asleep, and I was extremely tense hoping that PLEAAASE the baby would either not wake up, or the girl would come back. Also, I don't know what little kids are saying half the time either, making it even harder for me to know what to say to them. I just kinda grin at them and let my mom talk if she's there, lol.

I can't put an age on it though because when I was in band, MOST of the people in their early to mid teens were really nice (surprise, I know, it must be a pipe band thing?) and I liked them because of that. I didn't really think about our relative age though.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, i love babies.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate kids and babies


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Babies are noisy, and smell of either sour milk or poopie. Sometimes they smell like both at the same time. They all look like Winston Churchill but without the cigar.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^explains my fascination with Winston Churchill^^ Love the babies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Babies are noisy, and smell of either sour milk or poopie. Sometimes they smell like both at the same time. They all look like Winston Churchill but without the cigar.


:no nope, my little girl always smells good  and she's the prettiest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ I love that baby smell. That powdery fragrant beautiful smell.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I love babies. Whenever I see one, it makes my maternal instinct kick in and I end up daydreaming about having my own.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Hey, there's nothing wrong with being gaga over old people.

I got my current baby at the sperm bank. There was this whole thing with radiation in Japan, and...I don't want to get into it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think when they are babies, they need quiet and love, gentle massage, gentle words, nice songs, being rocked. But everyone is different in how they see this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I don't. I'm always afraid that I'll hurt them (because they're so fragile), and I don't like the crying, the tantrums, or having to change diapers or bottles.

I don't know what I'll do if I end up as a father.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Not really. They're cute, yes. But I can't handle all the crying and the fits that they can have. It would just drive me insane. D:


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Amaryis92 said:


> Not really. They're cute, yes. But I can't handle all the crying and the fits that they can have. It would just drive me insane. D:


This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

babies is so cute.love them very much as long as i don't have to bare one.


----------

